#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Τροποποίηση του Π.Δ.100/2010

## Xάρης

Με την Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου (ΦΕΚ 237/Α/05.12.2012 - άρθρο 13) τροποποιείται το Π.Δ.100/2010

Διαβάστε αναλυτικά *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

